# Freshwater stocking suggestions for 150g



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey everyone!

As some of you know, I've sold my two bichirs and given away the overgrown feeder goldfish I was once keeping. My tank currently looks more or less like:










I have also decided to let my foot long Indo Tiger go. This leaves my stocking options much larger than before. I have tasted the monster fish world with Tigers, Phoenix, Bichirs and Asian Arowanas... I liked it for a while, but I don't like how aggressive they were; minus the Phoenix of course. I'll have a phoenix in the new setup for sure!

Anyway the current in my tank is quite strong. 2x FX5, 1x Eheim 2026, 2x Fluval 3+ underwater. As such I'm not entirely certain what direction to take. I'd like to start heading in an amazon route, as that's where the phoenix is from and if I'm ridding myself of all these random fish from all over, maybe it's time to make a theme tank of a different sort.

The tank specs are:

150g Tenecor acrylic 2'T x 2'W x 5'L
2 x FX5, 1 x Eheim 2026, 2 x Fluval underwater 3+ (where I put mechanical filtration, if I am)
3 x T5 HO 55w 4'
1 x T5HO 29w 2' (approx voltage)
1 x CF 40w 1' (crazy bright)
Pressurised CO2 cannister with solenoid

Florabase to about 1/2 an inch in 65% of the tank. I'm willing to add more depending on what direction I finally take.

The tiger isn't gone yet, so I've got time to think about this very carefully.

Currently my idea is to have a school of cardinals, some cories and siamese algae eaters--Ol' One eye Phoenix doesn't clean like she once did...

Any suggestions are most welcome!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus!!


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Love the amount of filtration you have! Too many people are under-filtering their tanks in the aquarium world!


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

Don't discus prefer more or less still water? I think Discus would last a week in my tank before the FX5's knocked them all out.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

plecos!!!!


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

A bunch of clown loaches should be very happy in such a tank.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

frontosa colony
or tropheus colony


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

katienaha said:


> plecos!!!!


They would have that acrylic tank scoured up beyond belief in no time.....


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i think u need something to look at during the day too, i love my plecos and look forward to the shift change when they come out at night, if it was just them there wouldnt be much to see during the day tho other than the BN's


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

a few hundred cardinals will be nice. Grow some nice vals to make like a jungle look. 
Then add a few cory, 100 or so hatchet, and another type of school fish like rummy or gold tetra... a couple dozen of bleeding heart to add some color...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

charles said:


> a few hundred cardinals will be nice. Grow some nice vals to make like a jungle look.
> Then add a few cory, 100 or so hatchet, and another type of school fish like rummy or gold tetra... a couple dozen of bleeding heart to add some color...


thatd be cool to see all those schooling fish


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey peeps. Thanks for all the suggestions! I think, however, that Charles' idea is the one that sticks.

I guess that means I should put foam over all my intakes. Any suggestions there? Also, should I turn the rate down on my FX5's for these tetras, etc?

I'll pm you Charles to work something out. Your full suggestion seems REALLY expensive, so I'll cut it down for now to maybe 100 fish overall and I'll add more as I see fit. That is, unless bulk brings the cost down considerably.

Anyway, the tiger leaves my tank today, so stocking can start pretty much immediately!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You could convert the outlets to a spraybar to reduce the force of the outlets. I have close to 100 tetras in my 100 gallon square tank running a 2078 and 3 powerheads (Maxijet 400, HK 550 and HK1, and they swim around no problem. I would worry about prefilters on the intakes, the suction isn't all that strong unless the fish is dead....


----------

